# Butcher of Provincetown - 2015 Promo



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi folks! Been awhile since I posted here, hope everyone is well.

Just wanted to share our 2015 promo, which everyone put a lot of work into this year. This is our last season as a walkthrough haunt, so we're trying to go out with a bang.

Please enjoy!






PS: I tried like heck to get the video player embedded in the post, but failed. Sorry!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

And..... it did embed. Duh.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

I love it. I checked out the website and really like the detail put into all the videos.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can't stop doing this! Think of your fans, think of your friends here, think of how your fabulous haunt and videos make the rest of us look like pikers, think of.....hmmmm.....

I so look forward to seeing the videos of your haunt every year. You put together both a professional haunt and professional (as well as hilarious) documentation of it.


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Awesome promo!!! Sorry to hear it's the last year - I hope you have something else planned for the future!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Excellent video!
Great work


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Saw this the other day and loved it. Was sad to hear it's the last year but wondering also if the "other haunt" involved this year will be an off shoot of yours? I've really enjoyed all of your work. The videos gave me some great inspiration and even greater laughs. Really looking forward to this year's effort and know it will be amazing!


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

No, that's my friend justin Coupland's haunt. He's doing his in my backyard this year, and then elsewhere in the future. I'm going to do a small display next year. Something that doesn't require such a drain on the time of myself and and all the crew.

Thanks for the kind words. They really are appreciated.


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You can't stop doing this! Think of your fans, think of your friends here, think of how your fabulous haunt and videos make the rest of us look like pikers, think of.....hmmmm.....
> 
> I so look forward to seeing the videos of your haunt every year. You put together both a professional haunt and professional (as well as hilarious) documentation of it.


Thank you so much. It means the world to me that people enjoy the haunt, but I have to scale back for the time being. Maybe when my boys are older, or when I have more space so that it could be set up permanently.

I'm not selling anything off, so there's that!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:undecidekin:Well....you have to do what makes you happy. I love your haunt (always have) but if you decide to end it, there must be a darn good reason. I have so enjoyed including the Bradgoodspeed haunts as part of my Halloween season and off season as well watching your YouTube how to videos. You are such a great haunter, talented artist and you are so kind to help others with your "How-To Series". If you have to go ... then...sniff...sniff ...go ahead....go....


----------



## BradGoodspeed (Sep 13, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :undecidekin:Well....you have to do what makes you happy. I love your haunt (always have) but if you decide to end it, there must be a darn good reason. I have so enjoyed including the Bradgoodspeed haunts as part of my Halloween season and off season as well watching your YouTube how to videos. You are such a great haunter, talented artist and you are so kind to help others with your "How-To Series". If you have to go ... then...sniff...sniff ...go ahead....go....


Wow! I'm humbled, flattered, and a little bit saddened by your comments. But all in a good way.

Look at it like this. I'm not going anywhere. My channel will continue, and I will continue to haunt. Just in a smaller way. A more detailed, maybe more artistic way.

I love haunting too much to leave it. But I need it to be less work. For me, for the people I enlist to make it happen, and the family I neglect every fall.

I'm not quitting. Just scaling back. And I'm excited about doing something bigger than ever in the future, should the stars align.


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

The video alone makes me wanna jump on plane headed north.....
BTW, Go BLUEJAYS!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow. Great promo. Scared the pants off me. I hope you still keep doing build vids on you tube- I find them very helpful.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 26, 2008)

looks like a great haunted attraction


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

I don't really know what "likes" do on this forum but I definitely liked it! I particularly like the fonts you used for the haunt titles. I wish I lived closer to be honest so I could walk through it! Trailer is awesome. Your backstory is similar to the one I'm crafting except, instead of bringing "things" back, my storyline revolves around bringing one thing back. Thing to be determined but it's not this "thing" (tourist trap in Arizona).


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

haha I remember The Thing from the month I was in Arizona for 2011 fires. I made several trips to the fire down in the Chiricahua to drop off and pickup personnel. iirc I even stopped in one trip cause the kids on the crew begged me to.


----------

